# замена пуговиц на баяне



## Дмитрий (4 Май 2017)

Всем привет!
Решил на баяне Роял Стандарт заменить пуговицы на правой клавиатуре, и столкнулся с проблемой. Некоторые пуговицы очень туго откручивались, а больше половина просто не в какую не хотят сниматься. Применять больше силы как то страшно, чтоб не поломать. Кто подскажет как правильно откручивать кнопки, может есть какие то хитрые способы, или приспособления. 
Может на форуме уже и есть такая тема, лично не нашел.
Кто откликнется, спасибо!


----------



## dj.sator (4 Май 2017)

Роял стандарт как на аватарке? Вообще для таких кнопок(аля-Юпитер) существуют специальные цанговые зажимы которые стоят как самолет. 
А вообще откручивать руками и подручным инструментом с приложением ума. А можно изготовить инструмент, например приварив как разрезанную вдоль трубку подходящего диаметра(и обточив её) к пассатижам или длинногубцам. Чтобы стронуть кнопку. Возможно кто то посоветует точнее, но я не знаю что написать. Операция элементарная, но не всегда все так просто. И да, таки вспомнил что очень часто шурупы умудряются так закипеть в дереве что просто ломаются.


----------



## glory (5 Май 2017)

Цангу применять именно в этом случае я бы не советовал. Цанга хороша когда крутить надо много, но все крутится нормально. Она не даёт ощущения усилия, можно легко кнопке скрутить "голову"...
Пальцами ,не торопясь, с умом... Можно попробовать прогревать рычаг паяльником, если есть возможность добраться до тела рычага (не помню точно)


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Май 2017)

Полагаю- вопрос не  в силе пальцев (ТС её имеет достаточно, просто боится применить её и сломать узел). Вопрос в соединении пуговицы с металлом. Так?  Греть каждый рычаг там крайне проблематично.  Я пробовал свой любимый строительный фен с плавной регулировкой от 100 до 550 градусов.   Берём одну пуговицу, которую не очень жалко, или подобную, но отдельно взятую.   Греем её на расстоянии примерно 4-5 см.   подбираем такую Т фена, когда пластик ещё не потёк, но дотронуться до него уже очень горячо.   Переходим к баяну.  Греем сектор 5-10 кнопок, под углом, чтобы струя заходила под кнопки.  Когда кнопки очень горячие-  скручиваем... Главное дело- не поплавить лишнее).   Повторю: очень горячее, но ещё не потекло)).


----------



## Дмитрий (5 Май 2017)

Да, баян как на аватаре
Всем спасибо за советы, буду пробовать
Когда получится поменять пуговички, напишу как я это сделал))
Если у кого то есть еще какие то мысли на этот счет, жду))

Вообще странно, некоторые откручиваются легко, а большинство просто не в какую
Было такое что во время выступления пуговичка сама вылетала...по чучуть откручивалась и в самый "лучший" момент полностью открутилась))


----------

